# Crear placa de circuito impreso ¡ No me sale !



## arex (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola vereis estoy intentando hacer una placa y bueno tras leer mucho por internet y tal pues creo que  es bastante sencillo, asique os contare como hago todo y que es lo que me sale mal, y haber si alguien sabe que hago mal.

Primera mente imprimo el fotolito en papel vegetal, como mirandolo al tras luz no se ve perfectamente opaco lo repaso con indilebles y tal un buen rato y mucha paciencia tengo el fotolito con las pistas perfectamente opacas. Despues hago el revelado, echo 1 litro de agua del grifo y un poco de sosa caustica lo remuevo bien hasta que se disuelve, luego hago el ácido atacador con un 60% de agua, y el otro 40% mitad de agua fuerte y mitad de agua oxigenada 110 volumenes.

una vez tengo todo:

Cojo un fuorescende de unos 30cm y 8w de potencia, coloco la placa fotosensible, encima el fotolito encima un cristal transparente y de 1cm de grosor para que lo aplaste bien y encima de este el fluorescente.
 El tiempo de insolacion he probado desde el 1.50 min hasta 4min variando de 15 segundos en 15.

Bueno pues segun se ha insolado echo la placa en la sosa caustica y lo tendre en ella como un minuto o minuto y medio. (aqui no tengo muy claro si segun se marque el ciruito lo echo al acido, si tengo que esperar mas o si tengo que frotar con el dedo hasta quitar todo lo negro y se vea marcado solo las pistas y el reso se vea el cobre.

Bueno a continuacion lo hecho al ácido asta que se come todo menos las pistas.

Bueno pues el problema de todo esto esque siempre las pistas me salen entrecortadas y claro muchas de ellas no tiednen continuidad. el caso es que he variado los tiempos de insolacion  y no me sale nunca bien, unas veces mejor y otras pero pero nunca en condiciones, tampoco se si tiene que estar un timepo exacto en el revelado, el caso esque cualdo lo revelava y le pasaba el dedo se quitaba todo y las pistas se marcaban pero estaban como muy claritas y ya se veian como marcadas mas en unos trocitos que en otros. no se si me explico.

Bueno que se os ocurrer chicos?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo creo que el problema esta en que no utilizas el papel adecuado. Yo utilizo acetatos de los de hacer diapositivas o trasparencias. Es un plastico transparente y en el mercado hay varios tipos, para impresoras de tinta, o de laser, hay que tener cuidado de no usar un tipo en el otro porque sino se corre la tinta.

una vez que tengo el circuito diseñado en el ordenata, lo imprimo sobre el acetato que te digo(mirandolo a la luz se ven solo las pistas, el resto del papel es trasparente), lo pongo sobre la placa fotosensible, y mientras se insola, preparo el acido y el revelador.

una vez insolado, meto la placa al revelador hasta que se quita la tinta (o no se que es) fotosensible, y despues al acido hasta que se va todo el cobre con un leve balanceo de la bandeja, y siempre me han salido todas mus placas.

espero ayudarte. 

Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

el metodo quimico de diseño de placas electronicas es muy complejo. y segun lo que estas diciendo no te sale para nada bien. el tema es que vos estas mezclando:
soda caustica o hidroxido de sodio. una base
acido nitrico o agua fuerte: un ácido.
agua: un anfotero.
agua oxigenada : funciona como acido.

un quilombo de quimicos, ademas de eso, papel vegetal y luces fluorescentes, entre otras cosas.

eso para mi es un quilombo. t propongo mi metodo, el cual es rapido, efectivo, deja las pistas perfectamente marcadas, se puede lograr separaciones entre pistas de hasta 1mm, y ademas te permite ver donde estan los agujeritos para cuando tenes q agujerear la placa:

1) diseñas tu pcb en blanco y negro.
2) lo imprimis en papel autoadhesivo.
3) pegás el diseño sobre el cobre de la placa virgen.
4) recortas las secciones blancas y las retiras.
5) colocas la placa en cloruro ferrico o acido diluido.
6) retiras la placa limpia, la lavas, la secas.
7) agujereas donde estan los puntos blancos en el diseño.
8) retiras el papel sobrante (negro) pegado y tenes tu plaqueta.

te paso unas fotitos para q pruebes y compruebes.


----------



## arex (Ago 16, 2008)

Pff pero ese metodo es muy poco rentable para hacer placas con muchas pistas y como unas 20 placas yo por lo que veo los productos quimicos que uso es los que usan la inmensa mayoria para hacer placas caseras, en lo referente a lo que comenta tjdor ¿cuanto tiempo las insolas? ¿de cuantos watts es tu fluorescente?, cuanta proporcion de sosas le echas para el revelado y como lo haces exactamente?

slu2


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

Bueno en ese aspecto tenés razon.:! Mientras mas se complique el diseño, iras requiriendo un metodo mas complejo:.! Pero si estas empezando creo que deberias hacer pruebas y/o experimentos sencillos e ir anotando lo que te surge.. Saludos..!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

Haganme caso muchachos este metodo que les propongo es el mejor.

en cuanto a la produccion en serie o en grandes cantidades, solo debes disponer de un software tipo corel draw 12, 13 o 14, que diseñe el pcb en vectorizado y una impresora de cuchillas, para plotearlo y ahorrarte el trabajo de cortarlo manualmente.

con eso basta, luego siguen el proceso despues el pegado, extracción de cintas blancas y listo.

hace años q trabajo de esta manera y tengo muchsimas plaquetas hechas, de audio, alarmas, entre otras montones de cosas y nunca me fallo la tecnica, es muy rapida y fiable, no tiene ningun defecto, no puede fallar.

el tema de los quimicos es q necesitas un mini laboratorio en tu casa para realizarlo y usar los calculos correctos, t lo digo pq estudia ingenieria quimica.

sino, todo es un desastre.
saludos................


----------



## tjdor (Ago 16, 2008)

arex dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuanto tiempo las insolas?



cosa de minuto y medio dos minutos



			
				arex dijo:
			
		

> ¿de cuantos watts es tu fluorescente?



pues no tengo ni idea de cuantos vatios es mi lampara, no te puedo decir porque no la tengo a mano, lo que si te puedo decir es que es de luz actinica (en las peceras tambien se pone esta luz) con la luz de un florescente no se si valdra.



			
				arex dijo:
			
		

> cuanta proporcion de sosas le echas para el revelado



sobre estgo tampoco te puedo decir, nunca lo he medido, lo hago a ojo, pero supongo que veas si esa "tinta" se quita rapido, o le cuesta , y en ese caso le añades sosa.



			
				arex dijo:
			
		

> como lo haces exactamente?



pues eso,
1.- Diseño el circuito 
2.- Lo imprimo sobre el acetato
3.- Pongo el acetato sobre la placa fotosensible
4.- Lo dejo cosa de minuto y medio o dos minutos.
5.- Se mete en el revelador hasta que se vea el cobre que se debe quitar
6.- Se saca y se mete en el acido con el atacador (para que vaya mas rapido) sin acido tb vale pero ira mas lento, y se le plica un leve balanceo para que vaya mas rapido.
7.- cuando se haya ido el cobre se saca y se aclara con agua y yo le doy con un estropajo para quitar esa tinta y poder soldar bien.

Espero serte de ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

si ven las fotos q envie, se necesitan muchisimos menos componentes para realizar la plaqueta a mi modo, y el papel o vinilo autoadhesivo tiene dibujado ya los puntitos con el tamaño y todo, de donde se deben hacer los agujeritos, cosa q en otros formatos de limpiar placas no es posible.

yo recomiendo esta nueva forma de hacerlas, ya que no creo q nadie mas lo haya hecho antes. estuve investigando y no encontre nada al respecto.

creo q mi metodo es revolucionario.

hehe-..
pero hay muchas formas de hacerlas, solo q me gusta mi metodo.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo utilizo acetato, como el utilizado en las transparencias, pero realizo 2 copias, una de ellas en modo espejo, luego las superpongo para que ambas queden unidas por la cara de la tinta, asi se protege el cliche, y logro que quede bastante opaco, por lo que no lo retoco con el rotulador.

Luego segun la placa e insoladora utilizada necesitara unos tiempos de insolado. Yo tengo disenado un cliche con una tira de cuadros de 5mm, y en cuyo interior le voy colocando numeros consecutivos. Por ejemplo pongo 10 cuadros con numeros del 1 al 10, y procedo a realizar una prueba de insolado con un pequeño trozo de placa, pero de tal forma que parte del cliche lo tengo tapado para que solo le llege la luz al numero 10, al minuto corro la lamina oscura que tapa el clicle para que tambien quede al descubierto el numero 9, asi voy cada minuto corriendo la lamina oscura hasta que halla destapado los 10 cuadros.

Luego procedo al revelado de la placa utilizando sosa caustica y frotando suavemente con un poco de algodon.
Posteriormente procedo al atacado de la placa y esta misma me marcara cual es el tiempo de exposicion mas recomendable.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 16, 2008)

hola arex segun tengo entendido vos utilizas un fluorescente comun el q se compra en todos lados, pero ese no sirve para el metodo de insolacion , 

porque para esto se necesita un fluorescente ultravioleta, es un fluorecente q cuesta un pokito mas caro y no teine la capa de fosforo en el interior del vidrio (q se le agrega para q los rayos UV no salgan y asi no nos hagan quemaduras en la piel ejej)

lo q te esta pasando es q los quimicos no reaccionan porque el fluorescente comun tien mUYYY poca radiacion UV

la parte de los quimicos a utilizar no la tengo bien en claro pero se q ese es un metodo espectacular para hacer pistas bien bien finitas y lo mejor q se puede hacer en masa si te haces la insoladora bien grande

el fluorescente UV yo lo consegui en una acuario se utiliza para limpiar el agua y el aire , cuando esta encendido no hay q mirarlo nunca directamente porque te quema la retina, si lo oles produce un olor particular como a cloro o lavandina jeej. 

aca te cuelgo un link para q veas como se fabrica una insoladora

Insoladora casera para circuitos impresos

aclaro q tubo UV no es lo mismo q el tuvo de luz negra, q no te digan q son los mismo, el luz negra se utiliza para ver los villetes y solo porduce un poco de resplandor violeton, pero no tiene ganacia luminia perfeptivle por nuestros ojo, si se ve q hace brillar a los colores blancos

un saludo STUART


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 16, 2008)

Draco:

Tu metodo esta piola, pero lo veo medio flojo para cuando hay muchos integrados y pads muy juntos, al menos si quieres hacer el calado a mano. Igual cuando hay muchos recovecos.

Yo personalmente, le sigo dando a la planchita.

El usar acido (clorhidrico supongo que se referia con agua fuerte, el nitrico no es el mejor para atacar cobre) y agua oxigenada (como oxidante no como acido) es muy comun, y a ojimetro anda bastante bien.

Quizas el amigo esta usando una mezcla demasiado fuerte y por eso se le comen las pistas que quiere cuidar tambien cuando realiza el ataque.
Tambien puede pasar que el fluorescente no le de el tipo o la potencia de luz necesaria.

Por que no probar poniendolas al sol a ver que pasa, en vez de usar el tubo? Si asi salen mejor, entonces se encontraria la falla rapido.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo recientemente realice una placa utilizando el sol (temporada de verano) y mantube la exposicion durante 2 minutos. 
Con el tubo que tu estas utilizando calculo que el tiempo de exposicion rondara los 15 minutos.


----------



## arex (Ago 17, 2008)

Gracias por tu aporte, realmente bueno, aun así yo e leido numerosos articulos en los que se comenta este tema y aunque lo mas recomendable es siempre utilizar los de luz ultravioleta, dicen que tambien se pueden usar los normales, simplemente que aumenta el tiempo de insolacion por que la proporcion de rayo ultravioleta es menor en un fluorescente normal, de echo se puede hacer incluso con la luz del sol. La verdad esque tengo pensado hacerme muchas plaquitas y la insoladora me la acabaré construyendo por que es de gran utilidad incluso la ponder un reloj que cuente hacia atrás y se paré, el problema es que ahora mismo me corren prisa las placas y bueno no tengo mucho tiempo.

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones y slu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

En realidad agua fuerte es acido nitrico y ese es el acido q se usa para limpiar placas, no importa como esten rotuladas.


simplemente se usa 1 parte de nitrico por 2 o 3 de agua, dependiendo la disolucion.

un amigo mio lo usa asi no más, sin soda caustica, ni agua oxigenada, ni otros componenetes. 

solito el acido diluido funciona espectacular, y con 1 litro te puedes hacer muchisimas plaquetas a comparacion de 1 litro de cloruro de hierro. lo he comprobado.

2) ese es el uncio pequeño defecto de mi sistema, pero he logrado solucionar ese problemin, usando impresoras plotter. esas q cortan el circuito y te lo largan ya listo pa pegarlo.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

El ácido nitrico es caro toxico y problematico.

No lo recomiendo, es mucho mejor usar clorhidrico con algo que baje el potencial, como bien puede ser el agua oxigenada.

El clorhidrico tiene mejor efecto sobre el cobre que el nitrico.

La soda caustica es para revelar, nada que ver con el ataque.

Es pura quimica


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

creo saber un poco del tema, y el clorhidrico es peor q el nitrico.

he usado nitrico a cagar...me en la universidad y jamas sufri las reacciones q se sufren frente al clorhidrico.

el clorhidrico es un acido fuerte q se disocia totalmente en agua, el acido nitrico puede disociarse varias veces.
es como el sulfurico.

y yo he sabido q para limpiar placas se usa el nitrico, jamas supe del HCl


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 17, 2008)

No, el ácido nitrico no es poliprotico, lo unico que comparte con el sulfurico es que, a diferencia del clorhidrico es un oxoacido.

T explico porque el nitrico es peor que el clorhidrico.
El cloro es irritante, y solo es venenoso si estas expuesto a altas dosis.
El nitrico al atacar el cobre sufre un proceso redox y libera oxidos de nitrogeno. Estos si son mas toxicos que irritantes.

Moraleja: Con el clorhidrico toses y te corres, con el nitrico te envenenas y despues toses.

Yo jamas habia escuchado de usar nitrico, en todos los tutoriales usaban clorhidrico con agua oxigenada o sino cloruro. Poder, obvio que se puede, pero por el precio/prestacion, me parece un total desproposito.

Saludos!


----------



## nachost (Ago 28, 2008)

el mejor metodo es el de tranferencia de toner. imprimis el pcb en papel satinado con una impresora laser. despues los pegas a tu placa con el lado del toner mirando el cobre. luego lo planchas hasta que se transfiera el toner al cobre, lo metes en agua para despegar el papel y lo tiras en el percloruro ferrico. es un metodo semiprofesional que me dio excelentes resultados. espero q sirva


----------



## sonemati (Oct 9, 2008)

es facil, simplente imprimi en una hoja lo mas satinada posible, como las de las revistas o los folletos, o lo mejor, comprar una hoja satinada en una libreria tecnica, luego imprimis el brd sobre esa hoja (si tenes impresora laser, la que lleva tonner) de lo contrario imprimila en una hoja normal y fotocopiala en una fotocopiadora laser y dales tu hoja para que usen en la impresion, y una ves que tenes la hoja satinada con la impresion de la placa en toner pasas a plancharlo hasta que la hoja quede tostada y ahi ya se pego el toner en el cobre, quitas los restos de papel sobrantes y la sambullis en el acido mezclado con agua, fin =)

aseurate qu elaplaca este bien bien pulida con virulana, osea bien brillante
saludos y suerte


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 7, 2009)

yo he oido que para el atacado se suele usar 2 partes de aguafuerte con 4 de agua oxigenada de 110 volumenes y 1 de agua,y si la mezcla resulta poco corrosiva,poner aguafuerte y agua oxigenada en mismas proporciones.
electroaficionado:la mezcla que mencionas,¿te refieres a agua oxigenada 110 vol y agua?si es asi,¿que proporcion?
la mezcla que he puesto,¿es muy toxica?
el atacador casero,¿se puede guardar en un bote de cristal de estos hermeticos para usarla posteriormente?
gracias
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> yo he oido que para el atacado se suele usar 2 partes de aguafuerte con 4 de agua oxigenada de 110 volumenes y 1 de agua,y si la mezcla resulta poco corrosiva,poner aguafuerte y agua oxigenada en mismas proporciones.
> electroaficionado:la mezcla que mencionas,¿te refieres a agua oxigenada 110 vol y agua?si es asi,¿que proporcion?
> la mezcla que he puesto,¿es muy toxica?
> el atacador casero,¿se puede guardar en un bote de cristal de estos hermeticos para usarla posteriormente?
> ...


Te sugiero que en lugar de emplear esa mezcla emplees percloruro de hierro, que es algo menos peligroso y no se deteriora con el tiempo, se puede guardar sin problemas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 7, 2009)

-en cuanto a lo de mas peligroso te refieres a la primera mezcla que menciono o a la de electronicoaficionado?
-¿en que sentido es mas peligroso?¿si uso mascarilla,seguiria siendo peligroso?
-en cuanto a lo de deteriorarse con el tiempo,¿te refieres a que la mezcla dura menos y la puedes usar menos veces?
-cuanto puede costar en droguerias el cloruro ferrico?

perdona por tantas preguntas,es mi primer atacador casero jeje
un saludo
PD:que diferencia hay entre agua oxigenada de 10 y 110 vol?¿cual es mejor?
se me olvidaba:la mezcla de la sosa con agua,se puede guardar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cualquier solución ácida en contacto con la piel es dañina, el percloruro también, pero mucho menos.
En mas de una oportunidad retire la placa que se estaba atacando con los dedos (Sin protección algún) y todavía los tengo sanos.
La diferencia entre el agua de 10 Vol. o 110 Vol., en alguna oportunidad me lo explico "Electroaficionado" pero me olvide.
Todos los procesos de corrosión química (Impresos) liberan vapores tóxicos, pero nada que un buena ventilación no pueda remediar, tampoco es cuestión de ponerse paranoico con esto, solo hay que tener cuidado con lo que se hace y como se hace.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 7, 2009)

a mi tambien no me salen muy profesional los impresos...
si alguien podria hacerse un videito y demostrarnos lo facil que le resulta estaria buenisimo asi aprendemos a hacer las placas igual que ustedes...
gracias!


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 7, 2009)

he ido a preguntar a una farmacia por agua oxigenada de 110 volumenes y no me la querian vender porque decian que era muy peligrosa y muy corrosiva.creo que preferire otro metodo que no sea tan peligroso,¿si me pongo guantes de gomo,¿sequira siendo peligrosa?
he  leido que se puede utilizar:
-1 parte agua fuerte con 2 ó3 de agua
-cloruro ferrico(de los que venden en casas de electronica no que es muy caro)
-percloruro de hierro con un 15% de agua.

¿estos metodos son tan peligrosos como el de agua oxigenada de 110 vol.?¿qual es el mas barato y que de buenos resultados?


----------



## FBustos (Mar 7, 2009)

Usa el metodo de la plancha !..

Cuando pongas la placa en el perclocuro, mueve el tiesto para que ataque rapidamente.. en unos 5 minutos tienes la placa lista.


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 7, 2009)

entonces recomendais el percloruro de hierro,no?
¿es muy caro?
¿se consigue en droguerias?
PD:en cuanto lo del agua oxigenada 110 vol.,creo que 1/2 litro costaba 4.5€,la de la farmacia me ha dicho que aun usando guantes es peligroso¿es verdad?


----------



## FBustos (Mar 7, 2009)

El Percloruro es baratisimo , aca en Chile una botellita de unos 300ML cuesta 400 pesos.. Se consigue en las tiendas de electronica (donde compras los componentes).

En cuanto al agua oxigenada, nunca he trabajado con esa mezcla.

Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 8, 2009)

pero,en las tiendas de electronica sera mas caro que en droguerias,no?
¿hay alguien de españa que lo haya provado y pueda comentar


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 11, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> pero,en las tiendas de electronica sera mas caro que en droguerias,no?



Todo depende que consigas en las droguerias uno que no sea muy puro, pero si muy concentrado. El que se consigue en la casa de electronica tiene muchas otras porquerias que no molestan, pero que sacarlas es más caro.

El tema del agua 110, es una cuestión de tener cuidado... convengamos que tambien vas a tener un frasco de ácido clorhidrico.

Guantes, antiparras (más que nada!) y demás medidas de seguridad como tener cuidado y no tomarse un trago de nada nunca estarán de más.

Sino trata de conseguir 50 u 80 volumenes, va a funcionar igual.

Al Cloruro ferrico se le puede hacer un bumping con un poco de ácido, como para hacerlo tirar un cachito más, y  ser un poquito ratas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2009)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ....Al Cloruro ferrico se le puede hacer un bumping con un poco de ácido, como para hacerlo tirar un cachito más, y  ser un poquito ratas.......


No pienso molestarme en investigar que es "Bumping" (Suena a maniobra ilegal dentro de la bolsa de comercio), pero las nuevas máquinas de grabado químico automáticas trabajan con percloruro y ácido, todo muy caliente y a muchos Kg/Cm² de presión además de filtrado y reposición automática de acuerdo al "desgaste" del oxidante.
De alguna forma que no se me ocurre, la solución se va separando en solución agotada y solución activa, la agotada se va descartando y por otro lado se repone con solución nueva.

Tu y tus términos, te abusas porque sabes de química.

Saludos y felices oxidaciones


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 12, 2009)

¿cuales son los guantes anti parra?¿los de gomo gruesa?
lo de hacer bumping con hacido,supongo que te referiras ha mezaclarlo,¿con acido te refieres al agua oxigenada?¿el percloruro es lo mismo que el cloruro?
y por ultimo,el agua oxigenada 50 o 80 vol.¿cuanto mas numero,mas peligrosa?
gracias por vuestra ayuda
saludos
PD:hoy ire a preguntar por cloruro ferrico,ya os contare


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuales son los guantes *anti parra*?¿los de gomo gruesa?........


Antiparra


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 12, 2009)

los guantes,sirven unos de latex normales,no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> los guantes,sirven unos de latex normales,no?


Cualquier par de guantes te sirven, incluso los que se emplean en la cocina


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 12, 2009)

preguntaba por si acaso,esque me daba no se que,no valla a ser que el agua oxigenada 110 vol. resulte bastante fuerte


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 12, 2009)

hay algun voluntario que en algun momento en que este haciendo la placa filme el proceso...?..
intente como 3 formas para hacer una placa masomenos prolija pero ninguna me sale...
intente la que esta en el tutorial del foro,una que me explicaron por mensaje de texto   y la que mejor me sale--dibujar las pistas a mano alzada---
con esta solo obtengo una tristisima placa    
si alguen hace un videito le voy a agradecer toda la vida...
gracias!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 12, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hay algun voluntario que en algun momento en que este haciendo la placa filme el proceso...?..
> intente como 3 formas para hacer una placa masomenos prolija pero ninguna me sale...
> intente la que esta en el tutorial del foro,una que me explicaron por mensaje de texto   y la que mejor me sale--dibujar las pistas a mano alzada---
> con esta solo obtengo una tristisima placa
> ...



Aquí hay unos cuantos:
YouTube - PCB making


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 13, 2009)

no se desgasta demasiado rapido?que mezcla usara?
PD:kaká 2008,en que parte fallas?en la del acido?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 13, 2009)

hola rubnelafuente mi fallo no es en el acido sino en que no puedo hacer que el toner se pegue bien en la placa...
sera que lo tengo que hacer con un papel fino?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola rubnelafuente mi fallo no es en el acido sino en que no puedo hacer que el toner se pegue bien en la placa...
> sera que lo tengo que hacer con un papel fino?



Probá con *papel ilustración de 90 gramos* (así se pide en San Juan al menos). Vale $1.5 la hoja como de 1 m² y te alcanza para una parva de plaquetas.

Saludos!


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 13, 2009)

No te compliques la vida con el papel porque a mi me pasaba lo mismo que si transparencias que si papel cebolla que si papel fotografico, agenciate una revista y que te hagan la fotocopia en ese papel no te preucupes que este con fotografias y letras pues al pasar la plancha eso no se trasfiere,eso si que tenga algo de brillo el papel porque si no absorbe el toner y ya veras como funciona.

                   Saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 13, 2009)

para imprimirlo tengo que utilizar una impresora laser?


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Logico pero si no tienes como en mi caso vas a cualquier sitio y te las hacen eso si a mi me ponian pega en algunos sitios pues se estrañaban y tenia que cortar si se salian de la medida a tamaño A4 y si la fotocopiadora es un poco chunga calienta el papel se arruga y no te las hacen pero como siempre ocurre hay profesionales y fotocopiadoras como Dios manda y no te ponen ninguna pega le dices que te pongan el toner lo mas negro posible y luego es cuestion de coger el truco de tiempo de planchado y se despega que da gusto despues del agua.Esto creo que lo aprendi de fogonazo lo del papel.

                 Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 13, 2009)

Me referia a hacerlo tirar un rato mas... o sea levantarlo un poco cuando esta caido.

Antiparras algunas que te tapen los ojos pero veas a traves de ellas y guantes algunos que sean de latex/goma/polietileno/acrilonitrilo/etc que no esten pinchados y tengan 5 dedos cada uno (para habitantes de springfield puede variar)

El agua cuantos más volumenes, mas concentrada, mas peligrosa.


Saludos.


----------



## rubnelafuente (Mar 15, 2009)

he leido que el dibujo tiene que estar muy cargado de toner y utilizar un papel satinado,el de fotografia creo que no sirve.
alguno decia que con papel normal se hace mejor,sera cosa de provar
saludos


----------



## mandarache (Mar 31, 2009)

Mira éste enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30615.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...aca-circuito-impreso-muy-economica-pcb-18343/

Un saludo


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

a mi me gusta la forma de DJ DRACO parece facil


----------



## rash (Dic 21, 2009)

Yo utilizo el papel que sirve de base a las etiquetas autoadhesivas y me va de 10. 
1) retiras las etiquetas del papel 
2) imprimes con impresora laser en la base donde estaban las etiquetas.
3) colocas sobre la PCB
4) Planchas durante 2-3 minutos
5) retiras y ya está¡¡¡¡¡

no hay que hace nada más.... no deja residuos como el papel fotográfico...

una vez le coges el punto va de lujo...

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

rash dijo:


> Yo utilizo el papel que sirve de base a las etiquetas autoadhesivas y me va de 10.


+1

Papel siliconado se llama (acá por lo menos) y se puede comprar en las casas de serigrafía (no necesitás la etiqueta pegajosa, es barato y viene en hojas bastante grandes)). Yo también lo uso y anda muy bien una vez que le tomás la mano, como bien decís.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 28, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> el metodo quimico de diseño de placas electronicas es muy complejo. y segun lo que estas diciendo no te sale para nada bien. el tema es que vos estas mezclando:
> soda caustica o hidroxido de sodio. una base
> acido nitrico o agua fuerte: un ácido.
> agua: un anfotero.
> ...





pero como hay que inprimirlo con que tinta y en espejo


----------



## ibdali (Ene 22, 2010)

como es el tema de la impresora de cuchillas?????????


----------



## Desvelado2004 (Dic 15, 2011)

Bueno es un tema ya muy viejo y a lo mejor el chavo ya hasta se dio por vencido pero a alguien le ha de servir porque estos temas aparecen en los primeros lugares en las busquedas bueno a lo que hiba....Unos paleteando su equipo, otros con buenas intenciones pero sin razonar bien , en primero su tiempo de exposicion esta mal yo tenia dos fluorecentes de 40 watts(80 watts) y mi tiempo estaba en 12 minutos......... con una lampara halogena de 500 watts que yo mismo hice su bracito de angulo de 1/2 para fijarla a la mesa el tiempo era de 20 minutos y con mi cajita de diodos uv el tiempo es de 25 minutos aunque con mis diodos un poco disparejos pero los voy a mejorar haciendole una tablilla porque lo tengo con puras lineas de alambre Y EL DICE QUE TIENE UN FLUORECENTE DE 30 CM DE 8 WATTS Y YO TENGO 80 WATTS (dos de 40 watts)  esa es la diferencia.... espero les sirva ...........un consejo comprate dos lamparitas ahorradoras de 40 watts y consigue una caja de carton forrala por dentro con papel aluminio que se utiliza en la cocina con el lado mas brillante que refleje la luz de las lamparas y ponle un vidrio encima y jala bien chingon.....


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 22, 2011)

Es cierto que el agua oxigenada 110vol puede sustituirse por agua oxigenada 10vol (la de toda la vida) penalizando ÚNICAMENTE el tiempo de atacado. Lo digo porque escuche que la 110vol potenciaba el ataque y por lo tanto sólo requería de unos 5 minutos, mientras que la de 10vol requiere de unos 10 minutos.

GraciaS.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2011)

Todo lo que he atacado con agua oxigenada de 110 vol sin diluir lo he tirado a la basura.
Lo que mejor se adapta según mi modesto entender es la de 30 vol que venden para peluquería. Además la de 110 es bastante peligrosa.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 10, 2012)

Únicamente como aportación os pongo mi experiencia:

1.- El papel satinado ese de propaganda es lo que mejor se ha portado, mucho mejor que el papel fotográfico de marca (y lo he usado por el lado correcto). Eso sí, utilice dos revistas distintas y me di cuenta de que la tinta de una de esas revistas también se derretía.

2.- El método de plancha funciona muy bien. Placa + Circuito en revista + Papel de cocina y a planchar 5 mínutos. Curiosidad: Aunque pongas madera de 2 cm encima del cristal, éste se va a estallar. Mi mujer casi me mata. Pero para este tipo de cosas están las aseguradoras. Luego planchar siempre encima de mesa de madera debidamente protegida.

3.- El atacado: He usado 50 ml de Agua fuerte (estaba al 25%) y 100 ml de Agua Oxigenada *Normal* (10vol). En apenas 6 minutos la placa de 10cm x 10cm estaba hecha.

Una gozada.


----------

